# [SOLVED] overclocking a Gigabyte HD 7950 3GB



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I am aware of the procedure and possible danger of overclocking a video card. I would like to avoid adjusting the voltage and will be using CCC to do it. My question is when you adjust the power control to +20% and you achieve a stable overclock do you leave the power control at +20%? I'm using Valley to benchmark but I also have Heaven, Tropics and Furmark.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: overclocking a Gigabyte HD 7950 3GB*

If you feel a need to OC a 7950, and your PSU is sufficient, just use Auto Tune. That will insure a safe OC.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

There is no auto tune option. It must have been removed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: overclocking a Gigabyte HD 7950 3GB*

Look under "AMD OverDrive" put a check in the AMD OverDrive box. Hit Auto Tune.
Regardless of how you do it, don't expect any major improvements. OC'ing generally only yields better numbers in benchmarks.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I have done that and there is no auto tune option. To my knowledge it was removed in a previous driver. I am doing it manually I just dont want to play with voltages. I want to achieve the maximum OC with stock voltage. I know this is possible because other people have done it. Since every card overclocks different I can't copy somebody else's settings. The only thing I want to know is if the power slider has to stay at +20% after a stable OC is achieved.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: overclocking a Gigabyte HD 7950 3GB*

The only way to be certain, as with any type of OC, is to try it and hope for the best.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

The auto tune option is not there on my PC so I did it manually and managed to get my 7950 OC'd to 1150/1365 and during gameplay it stays approximately 55-60 celsius. I could push it more but I don't want to. The reason it was crashing before was because I had the fans the wrong way and the overclock was creating an oven affect but now everything seems good. I used the auto-tune option on my other PC to OC my old 5800 and it gave a small OC to the base clock but I find those cards don't have good cooling and they get really loud. So far so good.


----------



## ricky33 (Dec 24, 2013)

I am impress with this information you posted and by the way you got a good looking site. I like your good work.


----------

